# Servicing/Repair Of Right Side Tranny on a HS928



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ok , thanks to a fellow member I am going to attempt the servicing/repair of my right side transmission on a Honda HS928 that i got for a song because the Rt.side tranny was toast.

Here is a picture of the right side tranny case with that side of engine bed removed.

the good: the pin on the axle I think is intact. I'll know when i get a gear puller to pull the gear. 
the bad: three teeth on the right big gear are broken and it needs to be replaced.

as you can see the grease is all caked . I'll have to inspect/replace the bearings and the final drive plastic bushing. It looks OK , but what the heck.......gonna replace anyway since it's plastic. Plus , I am fortunate that I have a good big gear from a donor machine to replace the broken one.

If there are any seasoned pros that have done this job multiple times , I would appreciate feedback/advice .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The case is fairly clean and shows new bearings and the axle in. There is a collar and washer that goes in first. notice the pin.

The next picture shows the middle gear. There is a washer that goes on first. Honda shop manual shows the diagram for parts. I am not putting grease in yet. just putting it together and taking apart many times because I plan on doing this again. be sure not to put too much grease in the middle gear slot. It will push the countershaft up too much. Notice the pin on the countershaft. It goes into the slot on the big gear. Also, you can not see it very well but there is a washer on top of that small gear.

3rd. pic shows the big gear on the axle. the slot, of course is facing in and fits over pin. Be sure to inspect each gear thoroughly . missing teeth, parts of teeth missing , splines on the counter shaft worn. slots in the big gears worn for the pin due to too much play. The pin could break easily if it does not fit snugly. These parts are expensive. 

I know everything still looks dirty. I am just practicing for now and will clean everything thoroughly on the final assembly. I forgot to add that this case is off the machine otherwise the hydrostatic drive shaft would be poking thru the left side small gear.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I was able to remove the main big gear with a puller but unfortunately the pin that drives the gear is broken. I know it has been discussed here before and donyboy73 said he has been able to drill out the old in and press in a hardened steel pin .

has anyone here ever done that? I saw on boats that the axle with a pin is $105.92 and the main gear is $74. OUCH!!!


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

orangputeh, on page 2 of your posts, the 1st pic appears to show the pin, are you sure its broken?? Yes, I have replaced broken pins with the proper drill size, by drilling out the shaft at the opposite end and inserting the proper length piece of the top of the drill bit. I also filled in the broken out pieces of the pin with weld and turned down to proper Dia.


Also pay attention to this: On the Boats site, checking out the R transmission parts, P/N 23222-767-A11, is a " Bush, countershaft" item # 4, it appears to be frequently missed in a rebuild. It fits into the Right hand side frame, a couple inches away from the weird shaped plastic bushing. Don't forget to add a much needed grease fitting.... Good luck, the write up you mentioned is excellent!!!!! 


I also checked your prices for the shaft and gear, maybe recheck, of coarse I don't know your serial #


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

contender said:


> orangputeh, on page 2 of your posts, the 1st pic appears to show the pin, are you sure its broken?? Yes, I have replaced broken pins with the proper drill size, by drilling out the shaft at the opposite end and inserting the proper length piece of the top of the drill bit. I also filled in the broken out pieces of the pin with weld and turned down to proper Dia.
> 
> 
> Also pay attention to this: On the Boats site, checking out the R transmission parts, P/N 23222-767-A11, is a " Bush, countershaft" item # 4, it appears to be frequently missed in a rebuild. It fits into the Right hand side frame, a couple inches away from the weird shaped plastic bushing. Don't forget to add a much needed grease fitting.... Good luck, the write up you mentioned is excellent!!!!!
> ...


ok, thanks. ya the pin broke off on both ends when i removed the gear. i wasn't sure if i could drill out the rest of pin being that it is hardened steel. Ya, I'll check the serial number first and then cross check boats. I just did a quick search.

I spoke to a 30 year Honda mechanic this afternoon and he did not recommend drilling out and putting a pin in. Said it would come back to bite me. So you have done this and it worked for you? donyboy73 on you tube has done this and said the repair held but Honda does not authorize it.

I'm not sure if I am going to ever sell this machine or keep it. If I were to keep it I would repair on the cheap. To sell it I would have to do it right.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes, I have done the drill shank replacement. Weld over the broken cavity , then flip the shaft end for end , redrill and install the proper length and size of drill shank.


IMO the pin is machined as part of the shaft, not a pin at all. I once took a broken shaft at one of the inside pin holes and tried to drive/press the gear pin out and I couldn't.


When I check the earlier mentioned parts site I see the shaft at $54.17 and the gear at $46.44. I am assuming HS928 track blower SZAS-1130001 or newer. 

I am surprised at your broken teeth as your case doesn't seemed that bad, perhaps the bearings are seized. Yes it needs to be cleaned up and proper grease applied.


Watch out for the bushing I mentioned earlier....
I have seen it left out on rebuilds


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

contender said:


> Yes, I have done the drill shank replacement. Weld over the broken cavity , then flip the shaft end for end , redrill and install the proper length and size of drill shank.
> 
> 
> IMO the pin is machined as part of the shaft, not a pin at all. I once took a broken shaft at one of the inside pin holes and tried to drive/press the gear pin out and I couldn't.
> ...


That's clever........drilling a new hole at the other end. thinking outside the box. my mistake on IDing the machine as a 928. It's a 828 serial szak 203something. I don't see why the shaft for a 928 won't work. The machines are basically the same .


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Just a real quick reply and off to bed.....I see item 7 for the 828 is a gear set, so you need to check what it includes, I believe a gear and the shaft, but I have never ordered parts for a 828....ttyl


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

IMO # 7 could include the shaft and the two final gears for the HS828 p/n 04201-767-000, but I am NOT a 828 expert.....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I am just assuming that this is a shear pin on this gear that is supposed to break under extreme stress to protect the final gear components? I was wondering because otherwise they would just have a fixed gear on the shaft. 

I thought the outside pins on the drive wheels are supposed to be shear pins also in order to protect the rt. side tranny. Maybe if they are those pins should be softer and break more easily.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I looking for some clarification?? In your 1st picture on page 2, it shows a pin next the housing on the drive shaft. Is that your pin that is broken?? That is the pin that normally breaks in a transmission failure. The shaft that I was talking about trying to drive the above pin out of, was broken at the first hole up from your pin in your picture!!!!! track machine had fallen 4 feet out of a large truck landing on the edge of the track. Your pictures of the transmission appear in much better condition than we normally see here in Ontario where so much salt is used.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

orangputeh, why not let a machine shop press or drill out the old pin and insert a new one? I can't imagine it costing very much.


----------

